# When it rains...it POURS



## marinehoney (Feb 5, 2012)

So much drama for my family lately! 
We had gotten a petsmart collar for Rogue. It was short and her snout stuck out of it a little bit. 
For the first two days it kept her off of the leg wound/penrose drain she has.
This morning I came out to her licking her wound!!! She figured out how to manipulate and bend herself and her collar so she could lick!!! SO i grabbed a flat collar, put it on as tight as I comfortably could so it would hold the ecollar up better. 
It worked for a few hours...then she just bumped her collar down and down until she could lick again. 

I re-tightened her collar and rushed off to the vet to get an xxlong ecollar. I came back to put it on her and her penrose tune....is...gone!!!!

I called back the vets office and they had already closed for the day! 
Even worse, I am pretty sure she ATE the tube, I cant find it anywhere! 

I called the e vet and they just told me to watch her for obstructions and to call her vet in the morning. With this new xxl collar she cant reach anything and wont fit in her kennel. NO way she is getting back to licking. But now she has 2 holes in her skin where the tube was and little wires sticking out that were holding the tube down. 

I am just in tears right now, I feel like the worst pet owner ever and am just wondering if she'd be better off with some other family. I am obviously a terrible mom to her. She has been through so much and I am trying my best but I feel like I am falling short every time. sigh 
(end rant)


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

aww its not your fault and your not failing her! Did you look around for the 'tube', I know when Sami had one, she yanked it out and I found the gross thing on my bed

The "string' are stitches to hold it in place..

Just keep an eye on her, if she ate it, hopefully she'll poop it out. 

Take a breath, relax, she'll be fine...Have a glass of wine


----------



## marinehoney (Feb 5, 2012)

Old collar(green) and new collar(white)


----------



## marinehoney (Feb 5, 2012)

JakodaCD OA said:


> aww its not your fault and your not failing her! Did you look around for the 'tube', I know when Sami had one, she yanked it out and I found the gross thing on my bed
> 
> The "string' are stitches to hold it in place..
> 
> ...


She was in the kennel when it went m.i.a. I tore it apart and its just gone. 
Thanks, I am trying to relax. Its just one thing on top of the other with her.


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

You are doing everything right.trouble like this happens to everybody. Daisy has ripped open stiches,cheeked pills and in general been the worst vet patient there is. Lucky decided 2.5 weeks into HW tx to slip his collar and try to chase a cat ,so I tackled our dog who was fearful of humans. You are doing everything you can and you are on the phone w/ the vets. Your a great dog parent and some day you will tell stories about Rogue's early years and give advice. Get a glass of wine ,herbal tea or a cappuacino and sit. PS Rogue you need to get your mom a really good Mother's day gift. My prayers for a smoother recovery are w/ you.


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

Oh goodness I have certainly been there and can cry with you. Sometimes it never ends. Heres hoping to an intact rubber poop that makes its way out just fine and a fix to the drain issue


----------



## mycobraracr (Dec 4, 2011)

You are doing everything you can. Don't beat yourself up. Crap happens. Just relax and think of all the great experience this pup is giving you


----------



## marinehoney (Feb 5, 2012)

Thanks everyone  its good to hear that crap happens to everyone else too and i am not failing my girl!


----------



## OriginalWacky (Dec 21, 2011)

Oh man, I screwed up so many things with so many of my dogs that at this point if I've kept them alive and in mostly one piece, I'm happy with it. It'll be okay, you're doing everything you can, and someday you'll look back at this and laugh.


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

Hey, stuff happens. They're dogs. 

My dog broke her leg years ago, and decided to remove her own cast. Now THAT's just going a bit far!


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

oh boy! dont worry! you're definitely not the only one who has a pain in the butt vet patient. My last female had to be taken back into the vet 3 times after a spay surgery because she kept finding ways to open herself back up. At one point, she opened herself back up so much we were kind of stuffing things back in and wrapping her up in gauze and towels until we could rush her back into the vet. She was wearing an ecollar as well. Dog had skills when it came to being a horrible patient. Our current male is not only accident prone but seems to take a sick pleasure is making himself worse after he's already been fixed up by the vet. I swear he knows when we finally get our savings built back up and then goes and does something dumb so we end up spending the savings on more vet bills. 

They certainly dont make anything easy for us!!! Just remember to breath and try not to pull all your hair out!! At least with the bigger ecollar, she'll definitely have a much harder time causing trouble. Good luck!


----------



## marinehoney (Feb 5, 2012)

ugh! yes i agree that they know when we make a good come back with savings and then do something to thrash it! 
Rogue pooped today. Normal and no straining. I went and dug through it with a stick...no tube. 
UGH I am getting so anxious I wish that dang thing would pass through and we can just get back to healing up that leg. 
I am thinking theyre gonna need to put another drain in though her leg has been extra goopy...ugh.


----------



## marinehoney (Feb 5, 2012)

UPDATE: Rogue did NOT swallow her tube. She pushed it back down into her wound. Vet removed it and said she is going to be ok, and she is healing well.


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

Phew! That's awesome news


----------



## keiko (Dec 4, 2011)

and people are complaining about dogs barking. sheesh


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

Yay that the tube has been recovered!


----------



## marinehoney (Feb 5, 2012)

keiko said:


> and people are complaining about dogs barking. sheesh


LOL so true! Barking is the least of my worries now. I used to wish Rogue would bark, but now that I have Thor I am thankful for a quiet and delicate cuddly dog!


----------

